# Rabbit hunt



## HenryHunter (Jan 8, 2017)

If anyone has dogs and would like to try a new place, I have some land in Monroe Co. that has quite a few rabbits. Just message me and maybe we can set something up. Thanks!


----------



## scottyd (Jan 16, 2017)

I live in South Monroe Co. and I a have a pack of beagles if you want to get together and run.


----------

